# Amanda Seyfried Backwards Dress



## Geek (Apr 23, 2010)

It girl Amanda Seyfried wore her Bodyamr minidress backward at the L.A. premiere of Mother and Child the other day—and we kinda like it! In fact, we didn't even notice the mistake (or was it intentional?) until we saw a pic of a model wearing it on the runway.

IOHO, Amanda was smart to work the back side of the frock to the red carpet event because (A) exposed zippers are so in right now and ( B) the magenta hue really pops. Those elements scream, "Look at me!" which is what every rising starlet wants and needs.

Don't get us wrong. We love the printed front side, too. It's elegant and understated. We'd totally rock it.

We guess what we're trying to say is that the dress is genius! It's two completely different looks for the price of one. And in this economy, who wouldn't want that?





Source


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't even tell it is backward lol. Anyway, she is really beautiful


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2010)

I think she did it on purpose. I don't think it looks bad at all. lol.


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2010)

That is too funny.... Why does my clothes only fit one way?


----------



## Lucy (Apr 23, 2010)

i think it looks better backwards!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 23, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2010)

She can pull off something like that I could never! She looks fine.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 24, 2010)

I wonder if it was comfortable that way? If I wore my dresses backwards, I'd have problems with boob flattening - the back of a dress is not designed to stick out for boobs!


----------



## Darla (Apr 24, 2010)

what Rosie said is kind of what i was thinking, but it doesnt seem like the dress offers up much shape. errrr maybe not!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 24, 2010)

Celine Dion wore her outfit backwards, to the Oscars.

I wonder how many other celebrities have tried this look...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

POINT! I think it was with a white pantsuit too. I remember thinking how sexy it looked.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it looks funky from the back!


----------



## Doya G (Apr 26, 2010)

i dont like it.

it does not flatter her body..


----------



## dolcexica (May 3, 2010)

I think the dark purple matches with her tights better than the grey w/lighter grey..


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 3, 2010)

Economical


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 3, 2010)

maybe its a reversable dress? My son has reversable shorts lol His shorts are dark blue &amp; when you turn em inside out there navy striped shorts pretty cool!!!


----------



## banapple (May 9, 2010)

^ that's what I was thinking. because it'd be weird if she wore it and there are darts in the front side which would look weird because the darts would be sticking out. so I think it's just flat pieces of fabric on either side with absolutely no darts, and the material has to be stretchy or something haha...or else it'd look awkward.


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

I don't like it either way. I think she had one made that was reverse. It fits her properly to be backwards. If it were backwards, it would not allow for boobs in the front nor length for your butt. It'll be too short from the back.


----------



## Roxie (May 12, 2010)

Personally, I would never wear clothes backwards...


----------



## HisBunny (May 12, 2010)

I wear my shirts backwards all the time. if the front of it is to high and the back a low cut i wear it backwards.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jun 3, 2010)

*maybe its designed that way, i mean it must have been designed to wear it both the ways lol cuz it isn't noticeable at all..*


----------



## Chaseoc (Jun 4, 2010)

Nay. Hate that colour!!!


----------

